# emporium, vetissumum oppidum Aden



## jori

«emporium, vetissumum oppidum Aden»

Can someone translate me this sentence to english or to french?


----------



## bearded

A context would be most useful. Thank you.


----------



## jori

«Les chemins pierreux portent des chameaux qui traînent des tonnes d’eau, des voitures de vidange, des autos américaines conduites par des Somalis à turban, des soldats anglais et hindous, des peuples mélangés. Aden fut toujours marché et place forte : *emporium, vetissumum oppidum Aden*, dit Claude Morisot en 1663.»


----------



## bearded

jori said:


> emporium, vetissumum oppidum Aden


= le marché, et  très ancienne place forte,  Aden / the market and very old stronghold Aden.


----------



## jori

Thank you!


----------



## bearded

De nada!


----------



## mcrnkovic

bearded said:


> = le marché, et  très ancienne place forte,  Aden / the market and very old stronghold Aden.


Thanks. I didn’t hope to find the translation so easily. (Difficult to crack to any other language, this Nizan, huh?)


----------

